# how much canidae als?



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

3 cups a day,should be enough for a growing female!.


----------



## Nicole&Zack (Feb 27, 2007)

Canidae is an all life stage formula....
I remember feeding Zack 3 cups a day. You have to feed less, because there are better ingredients in canidae. Science diet has more fillers in it...so you gotta feed more.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

My two are 5 years old and one is on Canidae Platinum. He only gets two cups per day.

Shadow is on the Lamb and Rice and gets 3.5 cups per day. He's a tall and long boy.

I'm really not sure how much a 7 month old needs anymore. Seems like forever ago.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

You will find that with the high quality foods you feed much less.... they are considerably higher in calorie count because of the quality of ingredients. The lesser quality foods usually have fillers which have little nutritive value while foods like Canidae are very nutrient dense. Compare calorie content on both foods and you should be able to see how much to feed. I haven't had a puppy in quite a while, but for comparison sake, my two adult goldens only get 1 3/4 c. of a quality food ( and this food has less calories than the Canidae !) daily.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Rather than look at the number of cups, you need to look at calories per cup. My guess is that Candiae has more calories per cup, or else Science Diet is overstating the requirements. My adults are very active and eat less than two cups per day of Canidae now.

Also, how much to feed is very individualized. My male required much more food than the bag stated while he was a puppy. He was however a VERY active puppy-he ran and wrestled with the older dogs for hours each day, and my paddock area for the dogs is quite large. One of his brothers was being fed what the bag recommended, and he got very thin. Another one was being fed more but was getting fat (he got the least exercise of all of them). Their younger sister got what the bag recommended, and it was just right for her 

Start off with the recommended amount and watch her weight carefully. If she starts to get chubby, either up her exercise or cut her food back, a 1/3 cup at a time. If she is too thin, then up it a 1/3 cup at a time until she starts to show a good weight.

If you feel guilty that she isn't getting enough food, you can give her some veggies to eat (not onions though), to make you feel better


----------



## maisyandme (Jan 4, 2008)

Thank you for all your quick responses! That makes sense that she should need less of the Canidae now that I think of it...kind of like when my kids were babies and were nursing! I will start her out at the 3 cups/day and see how she does with that. Thanks again!


----------



## kalkid (Feb 22, 2007)

Agreed with the other two on it's all about the calories. That's why I'm usually quick to point out that while one food may appear to be more expensive initially than another it in fact may be cheaper if it's lasting 50% longer since you are feeding less. Of course the other added benefit is less in, less out!


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

Kimm said:


> My two are 5 years old and one is on Canidae Platinum. He only gets two cups per day.
> 
> Shadow is on the Lamb and Rice and gets 3.5 cups per day. He's a tall and long boy.
> 
> I'm really not sure how much a 7 month old needs anymore. Seems like forever ago.


 
Woody is on the Platinum too but gets 3 cups per day...no wonder hes not losing weight!!!!! His teeth have never been so white and clean though, its got to be the canidae


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

woodysmama said:


> Woody is on the Platinum too but gets 3 cups per day...no wonder hes not losing weight!!!!! His teeth have never been so white and clean though, its got to be the canidae


 
LOL, I was thinking that about MaeMae's teeth too


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

As everyone said it really depends on the dog. You have to play around with amounts ecspecially when starting a new food. With a better food you need less. I have dogs that eat and maintain themselves on 1 1/2 cups a day and others that need 6 cups a day. If you feel bad about 2 or 3 cups which for most is enough, take a mixing bowl put the 3 cups of food and cover it with water. Wait 1 hours and see how much it expands it does not seem like a a lot but its tons.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

Layla is 7.5 months old & gets 2 cups of canidae als a day (1 morning/1 night) i pour 1/4 cup "stock in a box" (chicken broth) over her food, if not-she will just pick at it.


----------



## RileyStar (Mar 24, 2008)

I have Shelby on Platinum and the poor thing only gets maybe 1 cup a day, but she needs to lose a few more pounds before we chnage her food. She seems to be losing 2-3 lbs a month but she has so much more energy now that shes trimming down!


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

We feed Canidae ALS... Penny, 5 months old & was the smallest in her litter.. gets 3 cups a day... Rusty is 2 and gets 3 1/2 cups a day. Vet says both are at ideal weight. This is a premium food, calorie and nutrition dense.. so you would require less. You want to be able to feel their ribs, but not see them... and when you look down on them from above they should have a waist. Poops are firm and " healthy ".. LOL, teeth are white, and coats are glossy. I feed dry.. as is.. as to not promote picky eating.. If we give a treat.. like some left over chicken, or produce.. we do it separately from mealtimes.. and use them as rewards for tricks, etc. Even if all we do is ask for " give 5 ". or the hullabaloo when we holler " get in your crate!!!!" After all, nothing in life is free now, is it?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Maggie and Hootie are 3 and get 2 cups a day, Cruiser is a year and and Abbie is almost 2 they gets 5 cups and day. But they ran ALL DAY!


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

RileyStar said:


> I have Shelby on Platinum and the poor thing only gets maybe 1 cup a day, but she needs to lose a few more pounds before we chnage her food. She seems to be losing 2-3 lbs a month but she has so much more energy now that shes trimming down!


 
Have you tried mixing no sodium green beans in with the food to up the volumn?


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

My 11 mo old is getting 3 cups a day (1-1/2 in AM and 1-1/2 in PM) of Canidae ALS and I am going to start cutting it down. She is short in stature but is a stocky build (not fat though) and now that she is older I don't think she needs that much.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

And did you notice with better quality foods how they have such a nice breath, well ... I mean no bad breath ! When we rescued Mr T he had terrible breath & very stained teeth ... took 2-3 months but the improvement was amazing.


----------



## TonyRay (Feb 5, 2008)

Our girls are on diets for now and we chose Canidae Platinum for it's top notch ingredients and because it is 400 calories per cup.
Used to use Iams weight control but 460 calories per cup plus lot of wheat/corn filler made us cut it out. [they never lost a pound]

Our girls get cup/half 600 calories plus cup of green beans till the weight gets down.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

T&T said:


> And did you notice with better quality foods how they have such a nice breath, well ... I mean no bad breath ! When we rescued Mr T he had terrible breath & very stained teeth ... took 2-3 months but the improvement was amazing.


Yes, that is one of the 1st things you notice. When I switched from one food to try another the breath went downhill BIGTIME.


----------

